# Stirling engine



## merlin428 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi i would like to build stirling engine! Some body help me?


----------



## AussieJimG (Nov 5, 2012)

Have a look on www.start-model-engineering.co.uk where there is a build log and a complete set of plans that you can download.

Jim


----------



## Junkman1967 (Nov 25, 2012)

Im in the process of building one myself.  Just do a search and you will find a wealth of information.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 25, 2012)

Merlin and junkman: 
Both of you are obviously here for the right reasons and I have never reprimanded anyone for asking a legitimate question or giving a legitimate answer on there first post. 
Could you both please post an introduction in the welcome area . tell us a bit about yourselves your shop and you interests in model engine building. a virtual handshake just helps all of us understand one another. 
thanks in advance.
Tin


----------

